
The Smart Gun Doesn’t Exist Due to Shooter Backlash - jseliger
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-04-15/the-smart-gun-doesn-t-exist-because-of-new-jersey-and-the-nra
======
sarcasmatwork
Wrong! Authors reasons fail many times based on their opinions, or bad poll
that does not speak for the majority.

>This is the story of why the multibillion-dollar American gun industry hasn’t
yet managed to make guns any smarter.

No, this is a rant from those that lack proper education for guns and why we
have them and why we have no need for a "smart gun".

Why do we need a smart gun, where the ones we have today are just fine? We
dont need to have another point of failure. Authors dont see this perspective.

This smart gun tech wont be used or implemented on any of the existing guns.
How does this solve anything but make more complications and would only just
make the more expensive?

Instead if vilifying guns and passing laws that clearly dont work has not
helped. Pushing education about them would be far superior and save more
life's imho. High Schools back in the day had hunters safety class for
example.

